# Anyone still using their 450d?



## Eli (Nov 10, 2013)

I was thinking of buying a second hand 450d with 18-55 is stm lens for $300, less than 5k shutter count, with a genuine battery grip and batteries.
Just for fun, to leave around and do some time lapses when I'm on holidays without worrying about it too much, anyone else still using their 450d?
And I was tossing up between getting the 450d kit or just spending a few hundred more for a 5d classic.. hmm.. thoughts?


----------



## Dark Reality (Nov 10, 2013)

The only advantage of the 450d is the live view, but i had so much more fun with the 5d,, when i had both. But its a couple hundred more, for just the camera body, and when you add in the lens, it starts to be a good bit more expensive


----------



## trof2 (Nov 10, 2013)

I still shoot mine regularly. I appreciate its light weight and "dispensability" in case something unfortunate happens.
Right before I bought it, I owned a 5d on which the shutter mechanism failed. I was quite pissed about it, sold it as is, and bought the 450d and some other gear with the cash. I remember thinking that although it was annoying that all my lenses were suddenly not wide enough, the overall performance and image quality was pretty much the same to me and I never regretted the theoretical downgrade.


----------



## preppyak (Nov 10, 2013)

For $300, I feel like you can do better than the 450D. T2i should easily be gettable for that, maybe even a T3i kit for $400ish.

Might as well at least get a T2i/550D for better ISO performance and frame rate. Processor is better too.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 10, 2013)

I had a 450d and used it for a while. It was a good camera but I replaced it with a 50d and was much happier. Eventually, the 50 d was sold and I now shoot a 5diii. I sometimes think I should have kept one of the APS-C bodies to take advantage of the crop factor, especially when shooting birds or wildlife.

Today, there was a charity "walk" at our local zoo. Since I am a guy carrying "stuff," folks assume I know how to take a photo (guess they have never seen the ones I delete  ). A group of folks stop me and asked if I could take a group shot with their camera. They handed me a Rebel (I actually did not notice which one) with a kit 18-55 lens. I took a few shots (it was st on the green box but after couple, I switched to AV to get a better DOF). I do not want to get into a "camera snob" thing, so take my comments for what they are worth. But, at that point I remembered using the 450d and remembered why I upgraded. 

So, it depends on what you are looking for. If you want something that is inexpensive and want a camera that, should it get broken or stolen, will not be an huge loss, and a camera that is better than a P&S with the ability to use lenses you might have for other bodies, then go for it. I think I would get frustrated and wind up not using the 450d after having it a little while.


----------



## aroo (Nov 10, 2013)

I still use my XSi sometimes. Lightweight plastic. With such limited ISO, IS can really help. RAW files at 12.2 megapixels can have a distinguished look and feel. If you get it right, photos can easily be professional print quality.

Agree that newer models are better in nearly all ways.

$300 for the body and lens? I'd consider an M instead, the biggest disadvantage is that it has neither an OVF nor the ability to zoom the display for manual focus during live view.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 10, 2013)

I had an XS... and when I upgraded to a 60D I sold the XS. When I upgraded to a 5D mkiii... I sold the 60D. I tend not to keep old gear around. However, I did buy my daughter an XTi pretty cheaply and I let her play with that. She does a fine job all things considered.


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 10, 2013)

I recently sold my XSi, along with the kit lens and an extra battery, for $250. That seemed to be the going rate. I see them all the time for about $350, but I think that's mostly wishful thinking on the part of the owners.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 10, 2013)

I am desperately trying to convince my mother in law to upgrade to a 70D so I can get her 450D for timelapse. I am a bit reluctant to use my 5D MkIII for that.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 10, 2013)

A colleague of mine to whom I had sold my 450D + kit lens (in 2008, I think) still uses it as her primary camera ... for time lapse, (without worrying about leaving the camera for long durations in not so nice weather conditions), its worth the investment, especially if you are getting it cheap.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> A colleague of mine to whom I had sold my 450D + kit lens (in 2008, I think) still uses it as her primary camera ... for time lapse, (without worrying about leaving the camera for long durations in not so nice weather conditions), its worth the investment, especially if you are getting it cheap.


Yep, that's the idea. I'm also thinking no charge 8)


----------



## jerome2710 (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought a 6D a few weeks ago and I never use my two 450D's anymore. 

I think that says it all.


----------



## bainsybike (Nov 10, 2013)

aroo said:


> $300 for the body and lens? I'd consider an M instead, the biggest disadvantage is that it has neither an OVF nor the ability to zoom the display for manual focus during live view.



Agree about considering the M. True it has no OVF, but you can zoom the display to focus during live view (see the manual - page 126 in my copy).


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 10, 2013)

I do not like 5D classic. Never had one of my property, but I have friends that use and the results are disappointing in noise shadows, and autofocus is faltering. I used Rebel 400D for years, and the results are wonderful to ISO 200, and reasonable at ISO 400. I tell you I never had problems with noise shadows in Rebel 400D, and 450D must be as good as it.


----------



## aroo (Nov 10, 2013)

bainsybike said:


> Agree about considering the M. True it has no OVF, but you can zoom the display to focus during live view (see the manual - page 126 in my copy).



Wow, that is humbling. Apparently my mind refused to acknowledge the large button that looks like a magnifying glass. Thanks for the tip, it'll be very useful.


----------



## celltech (Nov 11, 2013)

For an old SLR I still wish I had my old XTi. Even more simple and actually great image quality under iso 800. And I just loved the shutter quality. It was quiet and muted, yet very solid feeling. I eventually worked up to a T2i which I still keep to this day. I let the kids take it with them to granny's house with a 50 1.4

It just does not seem worth it to sell for a couple hundred bucks...


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Nov 11, 2013)

The XSi is my first and only dslr(since dec 2009) but I'm seriously considering upgrading to a 6D. I primarily shoot outdoor sports nowadays(used to do birds in flight) and with the 70-200mm f/2.8 is ii, it's perfect.. in daylight. Reason I'm considering upgrading to the 6D is for the ISO and low light performance. But even if I get the 6D, I'm still going to keep the XSi as a backup body. I agree with celltech on that I don't think it is worth it to sell.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Nov 11, 2013)

Had an XSI as my first camera, upgraded a couple months later to a T1i when some guy offered me more then I paid for it. I would definitely recommend going for the T1i, I've used photos from it for magazine covers and the greater iso range helps a lot. 

Some of my favorite shots with it


----------



## Snaps (Nov 18, 2013)

I've had mine since June 2009, and still use it to this day. I recently used it extensively during the TT Races in the Isle of Man back in June, and at that point I realized my XSI was lagging behind in AF, burst mode, and RAW buffer, even with L-glass attached. It's still a great DSLR, and one I plan on keeping for years to come to use as a back-up when I upgrade to a newer camera. My brother just yesterday offered to sell his 7D to me for a reasonable price, so I've been seriously considering his offer.


----------



## lux (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome St. Louis ballon race photo though I didn't see the bunny.

I just sold my xti/kit lens and got more than 300 equivalent (got store credit and no sales tax). Got me a good uv filter, polarizer, flash cord and diffuser. 

Now I just have 6d and 2ti.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Had an XSI as my first camera, upgraded a couple months later to a T1i when some guy offered me more then I paid for it. I would definitely recommend going for the T1i, I've used photos from it for magazine covers and the greater iso range helps a lot.
> 
> Some of my favorite shots with it


Beautiful


----------

